# Hello from Ontario



## GlenB (Dec 19, 2018)

Hey new guy to this also very new to hobby just starting to set up in very small quaters


----------



## DPittman (Dec 19, 2018)

Tell us more!  What do you hope to make? What machines do you run? There's a lot of guys that do amazing stuff in small quarters with limited equipment.


----------



## GlenB (Dec 19, 2018)

I have small atlas 10f bought it cheap for no reason but it looked cool  started to look it up on line and got interested once I figure out what I need I will post more just need beginner things to start with any links to start with would be awsome


----------



## DPittman (Dec 19, 2018)

Watch out, this machining thing is a wild rabbit hole that many fall down and never come out again quite the same!

Lots of great youtube videos... Tubalcain is one of my favourites. Few other great ones listed recently in another thread.

A 10" Atlas lathe is pretty nice if in decent shape.  Have you got it all figured out and running as it should?


----------



## GlenB (Dec 19, 2018)

Not yet tore it down travel gear in apron was broke  and looking for tool post but hard to get money out my wife purse and yes I've fallen down this rabbit hole can't stop falling lol. I've watched the tubilcain videos and find that's just what I needed please excuse my ignorance if I don't answer right away I like old machine tools not that savy with computers


----------



## DPittman (Dec 19, 2018)

Hey no hurry to answer back, I'm sort of the same.  Yes,  justifying money to throw at our hobbies can be a challenge.   
Lots of really good and talented people pop by this forum and are usually very helpful and willing.


----------



## GlenB (Dec 19, 2018)

If seen this and already started to pay attention thx found thread with that lazy machinist perfect thanx


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 19, 2018)

GlenB said:


> Hey new guy to this also very new to hobby just starting to set up in very small quaters


Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Janger (Dec 20, 2018)

GlenB said:


> Not yet tore it down travel gear in apron was broke  and looking for tool post but hard to get money out my wife purse and yes I've fallen down this rabbit hole can't stop falling lol. I've watched the tubilcain videos and find that's just what I needed please excuse my ignorance if I don't answer right away I like old machine tools not that savy with computers



Tom's machining videos on you tube are good too.


----------



## Everett (Dec 23, 2018)

Like the guys above have said, once you've gotten a taste of this hobby it's a slippery slope . . . never enough money or time, it seems.  As mentioned, Marc from Quebec is awesome to learn from, as well as mrpete - they are both retired shop teachers, so they have a gift for it.  Lots of other good people to learn from on YouTube, but also a wealth of knowledge among the members here.  I've learned quite a bit just "lurking," lol.  Looking forward to seeing pictures when you peel some metal chips!


----------



## GlenB (Dec 24, 2018)

To all have a merry machining and a happy new project year  




                 MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Everett (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks Glen, you as well!


----------

